# Vintage Garden tractor show, Waukee, Iowa, July 15-17, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is a tractor show featuring vintage garden tractors, and this year the featured exhibits will be Briggs & Stratten. Here is a link:

http://www.centralhawkeye.org/05show.html


----------

